# Need help with tech topics



## firedog7881 (Oct 12, 2018)

I’m looking to create a podcast specifically for a techy that goes beyond the high-level marketing and digs into the 1s & 0s. 
For instance here are a couple topics I’ve thought about:
What’s in the new V3 FSD chip? Why is it better? What makes it better? How will it improve reliability?
How does drag coefficient come into play when driving on the highway and getting the most efficient drive. How does humidity and barometric pressure effect all of it, or does it?
Why is road noise so much more in an EV and what are all the causes of road noise? What is being done about it? What can I do about it? Does tire pressure really help?
What is Machine Learning and how does it drive my car?

I can watch YouTube videos all day on some of this stuff (soon while charging) and there are great YouTubers out there but I want something I can listen to while driving my M3. 

I’ve been thinking about creating a tech focused podcast for a couple months and now I’m ready to get going. 

Please let me know if you would subscribe to this. I will start putting together about 20 topics to get a good bucket of ideas together and then start research on a few to put together a few initial episodes.

If you have ideas or topics please feel free share them below.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

My preference is audio podcasts over video actually (who needs visual aids?!) 
BUT, has to be good quality audio. Not specifically meaning the actual recording quality specifically, but mostly consistent audio levels without volume changes between intro/content/outro/etc (inconsistent pitch changes to a lesser degree). no matter the content or otherwise quality, if I need to raise the volume to only then be blasted with another volume level will make me immediately un-subscribe.

But love your idea of a testa tech podcast (or even topics skirting being tesla related). I'd also suggest a well developed episode with useful content is more important than maintaining a set release schedule. I've seen many podcasts (on various topics) try to keep to a set schedule, and end up putting out crap episodes with little usefulness. I'd rather have fewer, or more random of a schedule, than one coming out like clockwork but useless.

good luck!


----------



## firedog7881 (Oct 12, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> My preference is audio podcasts over video actually (who needs visual aids?!)
> BUT, has to be good quality audio. Not specifically meaning the actual recording quality specifically, but mostly consistent audio levels without volume changes between intro/content/outro/etc (inconsistent pitch changes to a lesser degree). no matter the content or otherwise quality, if I need to raise the volume to only then be blasted with another volume level will make me immediately un-subscribe.
> 
> But love your idea of a testa tech podcast (or even topics skirting being tesla related). I'd also suggest a well developed episode with useful content is more important than maintaining a set release schedule. I've seen many podcasts (on various topics) try to keep to a set schedule, and end up putting out crap episodes with little usefulness. I'd rather have fewer, or more random of a schedule, than one coming out like clockwork but useless.
> ...


I love your feedback, thank you!

I am a stickler for audio inconsistencies as they drive me nuts. The quality of the audio needs to be good as well and I have a good setup for that as I already do training voiceovers as part of my day job.

I see what you're saying about the crap just to stay on a schedule. That was my intent to build up an inventory of topics prior to releasing initial episode so that I can keep the cadence and quality.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

@MelindaV, I think you've just written the definitive set of absolute rules for things to avoid when creating podcasts, and I must say well done!

That said, I'm not a podcast sort of guy...much prefer a YouTube or other short video. I tend to learn better from seeing rather than hearing something. Over the recent years I've subscribed to various podcast services and found I actually listen to very few, and retain little from them. Just me.


----------



## firedog7881 (Oct 12, 2018)

SalisburySam said:


> That said, I'm not a podcast sort of guy...much prefer a YouTube or other short video. I tend to learn better from seeing rather than hearing something. Over the recent years I've subscribed to various podcast services and found I actually listen to very few, and retain little from them. Just me.


I totally understand we all learn differently, I am very much auditory with tactile a close second.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

While I like the podcast idea, I would not listen - I don't think the answers to the poll adequately answer "would I subscribe to a podcast"

"No, as I prefer a blog format"


----------



## firedog7881 (Oct 12, 2018)

Frully said:


> While I like the podcast idea, I would not listen - I don't think the answers to the poll adequately answer "would I subscribe to a podcast"
> 
> "No, as I prefer a blog format"


Thanks for the feedback. Your response would fall under "eh, I need visual aides". This is anything that you look at, blogs, videos, articles, etc.


----------

